# A deserved plug #2.



## RGDave (Jul 17, 2010)

Just another plug; this time for Gamola golf.

http://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/

I got a set of grips and gripping kit in super-fast time.

I put them on today, all went well apart from one dodgy moment. Thanks to Gamola, 2nd time in a month!  

- - - - - 

The dodgy moment was discovering 1/2" of tape off the thin end of the grip and thinking "ooh, I must have put the tape on too low".....

I never thought to double-check the shaft had reached the end of the grip! (numpty )

Had to get it off quick smart and re-do....(easier said than done, I tell you).


Apparently, old grips can cost 4 shots a round.....can I look forward to a 75 tomorrow then?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2010)

Always something rather satisfying looking at a set of irons with bright new grips on and knowing you put them on and so everything that happens from now is entirely down to you


----------



## andiritchie (Jul 17, 2010)

Great company Gamola Golf its the only place i would buy all my sundries from plus the only place i could buy ferrules easily enough

First class service time and time again


----------



## RGDave (Jul 17, 2010)

.... and so everything that happens from now is entirely down to you
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. I wasn't entirely sure if the existing grips were original or not. I know some players like to get new grips the same as the old. However, on removing the grips, I found all the original stickers etc. on the shafts. I'm guessing that *if* they'd ever been re-gripped then these would have come off removing the old grip tape.
So, that's one less thing to worry about.....the old grips could have been 3+ years old.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 17, 2010)

First class service time and time again
		
Click to expand...

Read it and not weep!


----------



## drawboy (Jul 18, 2010)

I love re-gripping clubs, it gives immense satisfaction. I enjoy it that much I usually do my friends gear for nowt.


----------



## Spinn77 (Jul 18, 2010)

i haven't changed the grips on my irons since i got them from new (9 years maybe).

Is it hard to do?  And, is it worthwhile??  4  shots?  I'd be chuffed if it saved 1.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 18, 2010)

i haven't changed the grips on my irons since i got them from new (9 years maybe).

Is it hard to do?  And, is it worthwhile??  4  shots?  I'd be chuffed if it saved 1.
		
Click to expand...

Well, you should change them or get them changed. 9 years...they must be quite worn.

It's not hard to do; if you order the right things along with the grips. I already had a decent work-bench vice and decent knife so ordered the rubber vice clamp, a regripping set (solvent+tape) and the grips. I saved about Â£15....but that wasn't really the point, I've always wanted to do a set. Now I have the "kit" I can do any club any time I want.

You should give it a try.....but you DO need a vice.


----------



## chris661 (Jul 18, 2010)

You should give it a try.....but you DO need a vice.
		
Click to expand...

Why? Anytime Ihave done it or seen it done no one has ever used a vice.


----------



## RGDave (Jul 18, 2010)

You should give it a try.....but you DO need a vice.
		
Click to expand...

Why? Anytime I have done it or seen it done no one has ever used a vice.
		
Click to expand...

OK. I'm sure I could've done it with my bare hands if necessary. My range pro and my club pro reckoned it was easier with a vice. Given how wonky some supposed "professionals" put grips on I followed their advice. Each to their own.

I'll re-phrase. You MIGHT like to use a vice.


----------

